#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Wie lange wirken Betablocker >

## hatti

Hallo, 
mein Freund war vor zwei Wochen wegen eines Magen-Darm Virus beim Arzt. Der hat dann auch Routinemäßig Puls und Blutdruck gemessen. Der war bei ihm sehr hoch. Nach kurzer Absprache hat er mein Freund dann zum BelastungsEKG geschickt. Gestern war es soweit er hatte das Belastungsekg. Das EKG selber ist laut aussage des Arztes top in Ordnung. Keien Durchblutungsstörung, keine Herzrhytmusstörungen (gott sei dank). Das Einzige was ihm sorgen macht ist der sehr sehr hohe Ruhepuls und der sehr sehr hohe Puls unter Belastung. Mein Freund hat übergewischt (Kötpergröße 1,74m und 95 KG) ER geht sei zwei Wochen 3 mal die Woche in Fittnessstudio um Abzunehmen. Er sagt er ist sehr schnell aus der Puste , obwohl er eigentlich sein Lebenlang mindestens einmal die Woche Tennis spielt und das nicht gerade schlecht. Der Arzt hat ihm dann, um den Puls runter zu bekommen und um ihn beim Training zu unterstützen, damit er nicht so schnell aus der Puste ist Betablocker aufzuschreiben. (Bisprolol 2,5 MG) Er soll morgens eine halkbe nehmen, dass heißt 1,25 MG. Mein Freund steht sehr früh morgens auf,  und er Frühstückt dann auf der Arbeit und wird die Tabletten dann zwischen 09:30 Uhr und 10:00 Uhr einnehmen (Hoffe ist nicht zu spät für die morgendliche einnahme). INs Fittnessstudio geht er zwischen 19:00 - unr 22:00 Uhr. Das Ausdauertraining macht er zwischen 20:30 Uhr und 22:00 Uhr.
Wird dann der Betablocker überhaupt noch, sodass er nicht mehr so erschöft ist?? 
Was für Aloternativen kann er machen,  um den Puls runter zu bekommen?? 
Ich mache mir richtig gedankenk, habe gestern auch ein paar Tränchen vergossen. 
Danke für schonmal für Eure Antworten. 
Gruß Hatti

----------


## vollmilch

Bisoprolol hat eine Halbwertszeit von 10-12h, d.h. da ist schon noch was da. Betablocker sollten eingestellt werden, d.h. einnehmen, testen, ggf. steigern, testen usw. Er und sein Arzt müssen einfach sehen ob es funktioniert und dann neu beurteilen, sowas kann ein bisschen dauern...

----------


## knautschkugel

ich muss auch morgens eine halbe tablette bisoprolol nehmen, wegen meinem hohen puls. meine ärztin meinte, das hält 24 stunden an. meiner meinung nach lässt die wirkung abends zwar nach, also mein puls wird wieder schneller, aber es ist trotzdem besser, als ohne tablette.

----------

